# apr exhaust drone without the resonator



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

so i have an apr cat back exhaust.

i got it FREE!!!! yes free in a trade for my stock exhaust from a local who was a mechanic and flipped the car after repairs and the buyer wanted stock sounding exhaust.

well the resonator was bottomed out a few times and damaged, so i replaced it with a magnaflow smaller one.

car was wayyyy too loud and droned. so i bought an aero muffler and added it right before haldex setup. helped in DB level great, but still lots of drone.
http://www.verociousmotorsports.com...ro-Turbine-XL-Muffler-with-Built-In-Resonator

well, i decided to spend money cause i have too much and got this:









got it right from billy boat. just that section. can not wait. ecs sells the turbo back setup for like 1700. since i already had an apr setup (which billy boat makes) they were kind to just sell me that rear section. I know some user here posted about how he was the guineau pig (spelling?) and people have seen it. I am still stoked, and hope it cures the drone! Billy boat tells me this new dual can design is much quieter in cabin.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

How much was the rear section?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

call mike there at billy boat...very reasonable.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

When do you think you'll get the exhaust installed? I would love to come hear it, I'm just across the bridge in Silver Spring Maryland. I'm having a problem right now with TT 3.2 exhaust droning, I put in the new Solo QR resonator but it still drones.

http://solo-performance.com/qr-resonator-series


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

They told me two weeks. I'll pit it on the day it shows up. Tts have bad drone as is. I'll post difference after. I did have a cat at one point, it helped.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

The resonator needs to be as close as possible to the turbo. That's how you knock down drone. Drone is a product of vibration. The same principal as a tuning fork.


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

warranty225cpe said:


> The resonator needs to be as close as possible to the turbo. That's how you knock down drone. Drone is a product of vibration. The same principal as a tuning fork.


Just make sure that you get a high quality resonator...not one packed with Fiberglass. Turbo cars will rapidly destroy FG packed resonators. Use a baffled chamber type ( like stock ) or a Ceramic fiber packed resonator designed for Turbo cars. Even SS fiber packed resonators can wear out quickly on Turbo'd cars.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Chickenman35 said:


> Just make sure that you get a high quality resonator...not one packed with Fiberglass. Turbo cars will rapidly destroy FG packed resonators. Use a baffled chamber type ( like stock ) or a Ceramic fiber packed resonator designed for Turbo cars. Even SS fiber packed resonators can wear out quickly on Turbo'd cars.


That's partly correct.. No baffles. As straight through as possible.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> That's partly correct.. No baffles. As straight through as possible.


can some one give me a good example?
Got an APR 3' catback and the whole dash makes noises :facepalm:


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

Mantvis said:


> can some one give me a good example?
> Got an APR 3' catback and the whole dash makes noises :facepalm:


Borla makes some very nice pieces. It is also worth reading their FAQ.

http://www.borla.com/products/universal.aspx

http://www.borla.com/faqs/

SS and or Ceramic packing must be used on Turbo'd cars. No fiberglass packing.

MagnaFlow Universal mufflers can also be used as a resonator. 

http://www.magnaflow.com/02product/02muffler.asp


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Chickenman35 said:


> Borla makes some very nice pieces. It is also worth reading their FAQ.
> 
> http://www.borla.com/products/universal.aspx
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Mantvis said:


> can some one give me a good example?
> Got an APR 3' catback and the whole dash makes noises :facepalm:


well, i kept bottoming out and removed the large canister resonator from apr...holy cow was it droning bad.

so i bought a magnaflow resonator, about 5in diameter...marginally helped, almost nothing.
so thier resonator helps tramendously. 

i have read all about removing drone, and basically you have to trial and error it. Everyone agreed that if you can make a pipe come off the exhaust at a 90 degree angle and have its length be ABOUT 23 inches, it will help tons. All you do is cap off the end of it. Yes, just a 90 sticking out of the side of the main pipe, 23in long, and capped off.

I just dont have the room or clearance for that.

edit: i have concluded you CANT make the drone go away and the car be quiet with a totally free flow exhaust. YOU NEED baffles to do it. the apr resonater is very baffled, although the baffles are all made of a thick steel mesh. The mesh holes are probably like 3/16 in big. if the billy boat new rear section doesnt make it acceptable, ill add the apr resonator back in, and remove the magnaflow one, and just raist the car a bit so i dont bottom out.


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

speed51133! said:


> well, i kept bottoming out and removed the large canister resonator from apr...holy cow was it droning bad.
> 
> so i bought a magnaflow resonator, about 5in diameter...marginally helped, almost nothing.
> so thier resonator helps tramendously.
> ...


It really is a trial and error method when you build a custom exhaust isn't it? :banghead:

I agree with you on the baffled resonators. All factory resonators are baffled on all different makes of cars. Baffled resonators and mufflers don't have to be restrictive, but they are rather specific to the car they are used on. The factory resonator on my Audi is absolutely HUGE. To bad it has teeny tiny exhaust pipes leading into it. Would probably flow a decent amount if not for the small piping. ( But small pipes do cut down on noise by using the expansion chamber principle ).

FlowMasters are a good example of a non-restrictive baffled muffler...but they must be matched to the engine. Many people don't understand that. ( Has to do with the Hemholtz resonant tuning ). 

However, I've never been a big fan of FlowMaster. Many people like them...I don't. They sound too tinny to my ear and the build quality leaves something to be desired. I had two FlowMasters rot out on my Camaro. Non-SS style, but I've never had any regular galvanized muffler do that in so short of a time. BTW, the SS FlowMasters only use a SS outer shell. All of the internals are regular galvanized steel and that can rot out.

Hooker makes a very nice looking Muffler that can be used as a resonator. Their Aero Chamber Series. Uses both acoustic resonance tuning with chambers and a packed SS composite core. SS construction both internal and external. I've heard good reports about them from Big V8 forums. Trouble with using a chambered muffler for tuning is it's kind of hit and miss as to what works. Use the wrong size on an application and it may not be effective. It might be best to contact Hooker Tech to get their advice.

http://www.holley.com/types/Aero Chamber.asp


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Chickenman35 said:


> It really is a trial and error method when you build a custom exhaust isn't it? :banghead:
> 
> I agree with you on the baffled resonators. All factory resonators are baffled on all different makes of cars. Baffled resonators and mufflers don't have to be restrictive, but they are rather specific to the car they are used on. The factory resonator on my Audi is absolutely HUGE. To bad it has teeny tiny exhaust pipes leading into it. Would probably flow a decent amount if not for the small piping. ( But small pipes do cut down on noise by using the expansion chamber principle ).
> 
> ...


hooker is galvanized shell with stainless internals. SInce they dont list the grade, ill bet it is 400 series at best, which is not really much better than aluminized. Marganally better, but dont get all excited better.


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

speed51133! said:


> hooker is galvanized shell with stainless internals. SInce they dont list the grade, ill bet it is 400 series at best, which is not really much better than aluminized. Marganally better, but dont get all excited better.


They also have a SS shell version if you check out their Website.

http://www.holley.com/types/Aero Chamber - Polished Stainless Steel.asp

Shell would be T304 since 400 series won't maintain a Polished shine. Nothing wrong with 400 series on internal parts. The stock Audi system on my car is 400 series and it's lasted 218,000km so far.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Chickenman35 said:


> They also have a SS shell version if you check out their Website.
> 
> http://www.holley.com/types/Aero Chamber - Polished Stainless Steel.asp
> 
> Shell would be T304 since 400 series won't maintain a Polished shine. Nothing wrong with 400 series on internal parts. The stock Audi system on my car is 400 series and it's lasted 218,000km so far.


Not to nitpick, but re read the description. Even the stainless version has an aluminized shell.


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

speed51133! said:


> Not to nitpick, but re read the description. Even the stainless version has an aluminized shell.


Please look harder!! Website is not the best but if you look under the Products line menu at the top and you will see that there is a Standard Aluminized shell version and the Polished SS version. Unfortunately Hooker chose to display a main picture of only the standard version with the Aluminised shell. Dumb Ass web designer!!

If you click on the Product links then you find the different descriptions and pictures :facepalm: 

Product #21502-2HKR is with a Polished SS outer shell and sells for $181.99. Link to description with Hi-Res picture sub-links :

http://www.holley.com/21502-2HKR.asp 

Same size muffler but with Aluminized outer shell is Product #21502-HKR and sells for $72.75. Link to description:

http://www.holley.com/21502HKR.asp



I've seen *BOTH* types at our local Speed shops *first hand* and my buddy has them ( SS outer shell ) on his Firebird. I don't know what else to tell you since you don't seem to want to be convinced....

Got better things to do. Like go swimmin' in the pool with my babe. L8R


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I'll call to verify. The description says aluminized on the ss link. I just assumed it was correct. Not first time a website sucks!
Hopefully when the BB gets here I won't need to do more...


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

how much they charge you for the bb rear section? and do you have a part# available for it?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Just call and ask. Seriously, it took me about a year of calling every now and then. I began calling last year, in the summer. They don't really sell individual parts like that. So someone would check into it and not get back. I mean in that year I probably called like 6 or 7 times. I got lucky this last time and they took my order and payment. 

I mean I don't blame them. They don't sell individual parts. So good luck to you and I think my price was special case. I mean it was under a grand. Over 500.  I just don't want to piss them off. I have t gotten it yet!


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*borla yes*

i installed the borla 2.5" catback on my 01 225Q TT very pleased, nice sound IMO and lifetime 304 stainless with warranty!!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

well, it was supposed to be shipped as of july 16. 
after many emails and many calls, as of last week thursday, the 26th, it was not even built yet. 

was told production was backed up due to waterfest... 
well I ordered it like 4 weeks before waterfest... 

so not to [email protected] too much...but kind of annoyed its not here yet. 

I kind of thought it was too good to be true after over a year of hounding them to sell it, they always said they would, but would NEVER call me back to tell me how much it is, one day the guy is like "sure, no problem", umm..how does XXX$ sound?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

got a tracking number yesterday. 
should be here soon, probably monday.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

got the old one off, new one fit, but not perfect. the flange is slightly pinting in a different direction, causing some minimal rubbing. I will have to cut and adjust hangers and stuff. 

i was warned by billy boat the two might not line up perfectly. 

so if anyone wants the old one, there it is. Nothing wrong with it. I can not PROMISE it is APR, but billy boat makes apr, and billy boat also sells the same thing they make for apr. there is no engraving or ID tag on it. 
http://www.bbexhaust.com/car/tt/ 

i have verified from billy boat they make the apr exhaust. 

at any rate, you can see it there. I got the complete cat back, and it looked totally identicle to BB and apr exhaust. I have since haced up to reuse the other piping. Only have what you see here. 

Hit me up if interested.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Pmed you, also got any video clips of the new exhaust?


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Speed, now that you have had it for a while how s the B&B working out for you?

Robert


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

the twin "can" BB muffler is quieter than the APR style. Hands down, the drone is quieter.

It is still there.

KEEP IN MIND, this is without the original apr resonator.
I have that aero exhaust muffler in there and a dynomax resonator.

I still have the original apr resonator, and I have decided to repair it where it bottomed out and reinstall it with a flowmaster cat.

I have also put in sound proofing, raammatt in the trunk and ensolite.
it is much better but still too loud.

even stock this was a loud car....


----------

